# Angelfish/angel tank...



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

My bedroom was redone (from carpet to wood laminant and a new bed) and I want to add an angelfish tank, for my 29 gallon was moved out...... May not come back from its new place in the living room. Right now I have a beautifully colored black quarter angel, a beautifully finned black x lace veil, and a koi angel (he's ot very nice, for he has a bad anal fin, very little black, and a very,very small orange patch on hs head)............ the two blacks and hopefully other types will be in it, but not the koi, he stays in the community. I'll post pics later....

the space i have picked is 26 in. wide and 11-39 in. long. any suggenstions would be appreciated, but i would like to know how many gallons an aquarium there could hold. thanks!!!


----------

